# Climbers Rope in Barrel Springs 4/26



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah I saw that way back in the winter, figured they would have been smart enough to cut it by now, Jake and I are headed over there tomorrow, It probably should be cut/taken down.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Just an FYI, there are actually two ropes. The one near the barrel take-out/shoshoni put-in is the lower and more potentially dangerous of the two. The other is upstream at the end of a moving pool somewhere before barrel springs rapid, I think.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

As a climber I say you can cut it if it is a hazard. If you cut it, cut it on the river left side and coil it and leave it on the river right side. If you strand a climber they can hike up to the dam and cross. 

If you can untie it, that is better than cutting.


----------



## conwaykayak (May 8, 2009)

That's true. Hikers do use it for safety reasons not realizing it is a safety hazard to the kayaker.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

Jake and I cut it and put it on river right


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

ACC said:


> Just an FYI, there are actually two ropes. The one near the barrel take-out/shoshoni put-in is the lower and more potentially dangerous of the two. The other is upstream at the end of a moving pool somewhere before barrel springs rapid, I think.


This is true, i do not think the one directly above barrel springs rapid is a safety hazard unless it gets to around 30,000cfs this year.(which would be so fun) The lower one jake and i took out the other day and left it on the river right bank above the bike path


----------

